# Do you cover up while breastfeeding?



## Plarka (Jul 1, 2008)

I live in England and am visiting my family in America. I'm surprised to see everyone covering up while nursing. They even sell special cover up cloths! Is it the done thing here? Or maybe these people have distractable babies?


----------



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

i cover up when I nurse, but I'm new to NIP and am trying to get comfortable with it. I also live in Texas, where people tend to be more conservative. I think in other parts of the country it would be no big deal at all, but here nursing is not that prolific.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

I never covered up while nursing and also never noticed anyone staring or anything. I guess I just never wanted to bother lugging around a cover with the other million baby things that were in my bag! It just always seemed unnecessary


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope. Never.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

at first yeah. Then I realized using those monster covers just attract more attention to what your doing. no one can even tell unless their really looking, but I also am an under the shirt lift rather than an over the shirt, so that I think makes a difference. Unless in a carrier...


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

No, never have. I try to have my shirt cover the post-partum belly & rolls on my side, but I've never tried to cover my breast & nurslings.


----------



## amydiane (Feb 4, 2009)

I've never used a cover, but I do have nursing shirts. Other than my sister, I've only ever seen mamas NIP with a cover around here, but that could just be because they are more noticeable.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Never ever ever.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Not so much to cover up because I think I need to cover what I'm doing but more 'cause I'm self-conscious about my weight so I try to keep my skin covered.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm not longer breastfeeding (my youngest weaned last year), but I never covered up. My two sons would not have had any part of it (and I tried a few times with DS1, because he was a very distractable nurser and preferred to nurse with no one around - but he would just scream and rip it off). DD probably wouldn't have cared, but I never bothered to. I've actually seen very few people nursing covered up.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I covered with my newborns because I was still getting the hang of things. then I just cover it would make me feel more comfortable (if I'm wearing a not-very-bfing-friendly shirt for example). That's about 10% of the time I suppose.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

no, never. no one even knows im nursing most the time and ill walk around and nurse while shopping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

when ds1 was a newborn (i was just 17yo myself) i covered up some, but after the first month or so i stopped covering. never covered with ds2.

i did make sure to keep my flabby gut covered, though, but the boob could hang out all it wanted for all i cared.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I tried once when DD was very young, but it was such a PITA that I never did again. I needed extra hands to manage baby, boob, clothing and cover. Since the cover was the only optional part of that equation, it got ditched. I've only had one negative comment and I nursed everywhere all over the Southeast. (generally considered a pretty conservative area)

My personal theory is that the moms who NIP w/o covers are so matter of fact about it combines with the fact that almost no one expects to see a woman nursing (gasp) with out a cover (shock and horror) that the average person never sees the uncovered NIP-ing that's taking place right under their noses. Therefore people think covers are necessary, because surly NIP w/o one would cause a stir. They only see covered mamas nursing since a cover is a big sign shouting "NURSING HAPPENING HERE"


----------



## doulawoman (Mar 11, 2008)

yes, I live in a small city that is conservatie and most ppl have covers, ev en at the mom and baby groups. I am one of the few who do not and I feel like the oddball, I do get stares. In my pervioous town on the opposite coast it was much mroe accepted.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

I do not cover up....well I have with like the tail of my ring sling when I was nursing dd to sleep, but that was so she wasn't distracted and would go to sleep when she was much younger. Honestly most people here do, but I want to show moms that hey you can nurse discreetly without a giant cover thingy, and nursing is not something to be ashamed of!


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

It depends.

I do have a cover. I use it if we're somewhere potentially distracting (a mall, a lively party, an outdoors event) because it's otherwise impossible to get DS to stay on task! But I don't normally wear it. Especially if it's hot outside!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Nope. No way.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm pretty conservative/modest and don't want anyone seeing my breast except my husband (or a lactation consultant lol)


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

No, never. And I've never even gotten a look as far as I know.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
I'm pretty conservative/modest and don't want anyone seeing my breast except my husband (or a lactation consultant lol)

I agree - and I DON'T cover. Ever.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

i've covered a few times to get a latch going in extremely crowded places, but after they latched, i just uncovered and pulled my shirt to cover skin. i say, if it makes YOU comfortable, cover or not. i usually don't cover to latch after they are a few weeks old because by then latching isn't an issue and they hate the cover. it's more distraction than just popping them on. oh, and if someone sees my boob, they are too damn close


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

never have, never will. i live in the states, fwiw, in new mexico.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I wear a shirt that covers my belly. I can't stand having my flabby belly exposed.

I don't use a nursing cover. In the early days I needed to see. Now there is no chance DD would cooperate. I tried a couple of times with a blanket when DD hit the distraction phase and she absolutely refused to use it.

DD mostly covers my breast even though it is large. If people catch a glimpse here and there it just isn't the end of the world.


----------



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulawoman* 
yes, I live in a small city that is conservatie and most ppl have covers, ev en at the mom and baby groups.

Even people at the LLL cover here. You ladies inspire me though!


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

No never, personally I think to cover up - unless the baby actually needs it to concentrate on the job in hand - still gives the impression that breastfeeding isn't normal and breasts are sexual objects, but then we're in europe and breasts aren't 'seen' in the same way as they are in the USA.


----------



## Sharon RN (Sep 6, 2006)

Nope. Even if I wanted to, my breasts are large and require lots of support, especially in the early stages of breastfeeding. I couldn't manipulate the baby, the breast, _and_ a cover.

But, I still wouldn't want to. I want to help normalize breastfeeding.

I have seen 2 women at LLL meetings (separate meetings) cover-up.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Never.

But - I think covering is often a regional thing, a new-nursing thing and or a religious/conservative thing. Combine that with a consumer-driven culture that's sexualized breasts and you see a lot of covering.

I do have nursing clothing for when I feel the need to be really discreet. I just took my baby to a work outing and while I'm comfortable nursing in front of strangers and my friends, my male co-workers were another matter - that and it was questionable if the baby should have been there. But it was the baby or the breastpump and I thought the baby would be more fun.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Depends.

I mostly wear nursing tanks. I have a few where covering would be redundant. They literally show NO skin (these, if anyone is interested).

Otherwise it sort of depends on where I am, who I'm with, who is around, and how I feel that day.

But I never completely cover. I usually sort of pull whatever carrier I'm using up over her body, up to maybe her chin. I'm not actually covering her head, or really hiding anything, but I imagine that it makes the people around me feel a bit better.


----------



## lilmissmommy (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't have a cover, but depending on what I'm wearing I try to cover up a little with a burp cloth or a blanket, but I only cover up my breast not my baby. He tends to get distracted while NIP, and puts my boob on display constantly. I try to be a little discreet. It's way too hot in Puerto Rico to cover babies, though I have seen moms do so. Nursing is natural. I don't know why people don't make a big deal how so many babies are being feed formula junk and celebrate/promote breastfeeding more(even extended breasfeeding- which makes some people uncomfortable or critical). Babies need to breastfeed often, no matter where they are! It's our right to feed our children the best!


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

I bought a cover in case I wanted one, but so far I haven't used it. She is getting more into that pop on and off phase, so I may get some use out of it just to cut down on distractions, but I haven't felt the need and no one has batted an eye. Folks are pretty middle of the road where I am, not super conservative or liberal, so as long as I am not flaunting it, most don't even notice and if they do don't care.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Because it seems appropriate here.

This is a video I made when DD was 10 months old showing how we NIP'd. I'm pretty conservative and don't really want the general public seeing my breasts or flabby belly and I still choose not to cover. They aren't mutually exclusive. That said, if a mama is more comfortable nursing with a cover, then she should do what makes her comfortable with no shame.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

No, I don't use a nursing cover. I did 10 years ago when I had my oldest but slowly over the years got rid of it. My kids always hated them and spent most of the time fighting them instead of nursing and usually ended up showing off far more skin than just lifting up my shirt and holding it does.

I do what Kristi does in her video. It is very easy to cover the breast as baby is sliding off and nothing ever shows.

And yes, I am a very modest person. Using covers just drew more attention to the situation.


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

My kids were just asking me the other day why boobies are private!!
Isnt it sickening that our country makes such a big deal about human baby food containers.

It depends wherr I am and what kind of a shirt I have on.
I am not embarassed to nurse anywhere, but I feel like I would flip out if anyone said anything about my exposed breast. I try to be discreet- not to protect myself from people disapproving, but to protect myself from acting in a way that would definitely be very negative.
This being my third nursling I have no tolerance for people who have a problem with it. I just dont get it and I never will!!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Nope. I too think it works against normalizing breastfeeding.


----------



## jorismom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Because it seems appropriate here.

This is a video I made when DD was 10 months old showing how we NIP'd. I'm pretty conservative and don't really want the general public seeing my breasts or flabby belly and I still choose not to cover. They aren't mutually exclusive. That said, if a mama is more comfortable nursing with a cover, then she should do what makes her comfortable with no shame.

Love the video. That is exactly what I did and it worked great. I think too many people think that covering is required if you don't want to show skin, but you and I know it is not. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Because it seems appropriate here.

This is a video I made when DD was 10 months old showing how we NIP'd. I'm pretty conservative and don't really want the general public seeing my breasts or flabby belly and I still choose not to cover. They aren't mutually exclusive. That said, if a mama is more comfortable nursing with a cover, then she should do what makes her comfortable with no shame.

Thanks for the demo!! Personally, I'm more concerned with people seeing my post-pregnancy tummy than my breast.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

no, never ever.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't.









I just lift my shirt enough for DD to latch on. So, my breast is usually covered anyway. But I don't intentionally cover-up. Ever.


----------



## FaithfulOne (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakotablue* 
at first yeah. Then I realized using those monster covers just attract more attention to what your doing. no one can even tell unless their really looking, but I also am an under the shirt lift rather than an over the shirt, so that I think makes a difference. Unless in a carrier...

With my first I did use a ridiculous animal print cover that I thought was so cool!








It actually just draws more attention!
My second I typically chose clothes to aid in me NIP fairly discreetly.
My third...boobs and all out!







...well, not exposed of course







but ykwim.

Here in Canada I would say its 50-50 mix of covered and uncovered nursing mums.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't use a cover but I wear a nursing tank under a regular shirt. The bunched fabric of the outer shirt pretty well covers my boob. You'd have to be looking pretty hard to see any skin. When DD was smaller I used to nurse her in the ring sling and that was pretty discreet also.

I live in a pretty crunchy area but I have never seen another mom nurse w/o a cover in public. I'm not sure if that's just bc the covers draw my attention though. It's pretty hard to tell if someone is nursing in a sling for eg.


----------



## jdg (Jan 17, 2010)

No nursing cover. I use fairly non-discreet nursing tanks that expose the whole boob, but baby covers most of it while she's latched. And, honestly, I'm just not very modest and don't much care what others think. It just seems like too much work to add a nursing cover to the setup. It's enough of a pain to figure out what to do with the nursing pad while she's on.

For what it's worth, I live in a semi-liberal college town in a conservative state.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah I use a tank with a shelf bra under all my shirts (just comfy for me) and so I pop the breast out the top of that and the shirt covers the top part although I show off a lot of cleavage usually with most of my non work attire. I just don't feel comfortable with leaving my breast uncovered completely for some reason.


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
yeah I use a tank with a shelf bra under all my shirts (just comfy for me) and so I pop the breast out the top of that and the shirt covers the top part although I show off a lot of cleavage usually with most of my non work attire. I just don't feel comfortable with leaving my breast uncovered completely for some reason.









I own a nursing tank, but clipping and unclipping gets on my nerves. I'm getting better about showing more breast by just wearing a tank and pulling out the top (easy in a sling) but I have mondo boobs and feel awkward for some reason.

I have never seen a mom NIP with or without a cover here except at a moms meeting I go to. So, I'm trying to NIP as much as possible to even the score.


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

i never cover. i'm in canada, and i'd say i see about 50/50 too. we were at the beach today, i nursed in my bathing suit sitting in our little pop-up sunshade tent. a mom right next to us was doing the same thing, and i think i only noticed because i'm a nursing mom too. there was a mom on the other side who had one of those big covers. she looked really obvious to me, and a bit uncomfortable (it was really hot today!). i wanted to tell her she didn't need it, but maybe she thought my one strap down, boob hanging out was really crass









normally i'm pretty covered, i usually have the tank top down, shirt up thing going. mostly it's to keep my tummy covered (and also, because if i'm at the mall or something, seat backs are really cold...). i don't really care too much if the baby pops off and on, except if i'm trying to feed her in close quarters with male relatives or friends. strangers i could care less, but it is kind of awkward for your grandpa to see your nipples.


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

I haven't read the other replies but: no, I do not cover up while breastfeeding.


----------



## Chavelamomela (Sep 25, 2006)

I will use a cover when I am an environment where I will feel more comfortable covering. I don't want to show anything when I nurse (I dress modestly and travel in conservative/religious circles). In my own home I'll usually won't cover up, and in public (like a mall, airport, etc, I have no problem doing the quick latch-on without a cover but not exposing everything.

However, there are occasions where I am in environments (and mind you, these are VERY pro-BFing circles, just quite religious and modest), where if there are other husbands/men around, I will wear a cover because it will make things less awkward. These men are all pro-BFing, they're just not accustomed to seeing breasts that are other than their wives, but think BFing is awesome and support it.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I think what a lot of these posts are getting at is that there's a difference between "covering" and "using a cover." I have never used a cover, and like many PPs, I feel like they draw attention to you. While I appreciate that they may make you more comfortable--and if they do, by all means, use them--they don't really help normalize nursing. But I'm amazed at how many people think my nursing child is just asleep in my lap.

I am pretty discreet with both nursing tops and regular shirts. I am not as discreet with nursing tanks only, but tend to cover my breast with my hand depending on who I'm with. And, if I'm nursing around colleagues (like at a "let's meet up for a beer after work" sort of thing, which I'm all about since I kind of miss them being on maternity leave), I use a light receiving blanket if the shirt doesn't provide enough coverage.


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

never. a cover up only adds to the thought that breastfeeding is something to be ashamed of or hidden. It is feeding a child and the more people see it as normal, the better the future of human life.


----------



## April19 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, I do not cover up but I also do not expose myself to a lot of people just to avoid things that may come to their minds. Think about it, there is a great bonding and connection that happens if you look at your baby while breastfeeding.


----------



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *April19* 
Think about it, there is a great bonding and connection that happens if you look at your baby while breastfeeding.

Well the cover I use is this one; it's made to gape at the neck so that you can still see your LO, latch, etc. I like it.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I never use a cover but no one really notices either because I'm covered by my shirt. A lot of people will come up to say hello to the baby and think she is sleeping. I tried to use a blanket sort of draped over me when she was a newborn but it kept sliding and was hot and uncomfortable.


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

Funny - I started appearing at work (with baby) a few hours a day when DS was 2 weeks old, because with his Dad there it's easier than being home ...

Anyway. We're a French owned company and the wind turbines come from Germany, and I had noticed a huge difference in the reactions: the European men seem to not even notice I'm breastfeeding while I type away, while the Americans often need to figure out how to react.

I cover up now and then, mostly in crowded booth-free restaurants because the air conditioning makes my nipples hurt, and I feel like other people are invading my and my son's intimate space.

His Dad keeps telling me I don't need to cover up at all, ever, which is nice. His adolescent kids are now completely used to my helping cook dinner with LO tucked under one arm, eating away.


----------



## SustainablParentng (Apr 15, 2008)

Never - I nurse both my babies (they are 21months apart) whenever, wherever.

But... I have been trying harder lately to get my DS to stop lifting my shirt in public so, for me, that kinda counts as trying to cover up


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

It depends on where we are, really. At first, unless I was home, I always used a cover; DS popped on and off alot, and well, he's my first, and I was still getting comfortable!

Now, if I mainly in the company of women, I don't use a cover; DS is used to it, so it mostly doesn't bother him, but he does play with it. My nursing attire is a camisole under a sort of loose shirt, I have a nursing bra and don't see the point of a nursing tank. I lift shirt up, pull bra and cami down, and voila! DS actually usually pulls my shirt over part of his face, so he keeps me discreet!

Generally, if men are present when I go to nurse, I cover - I admit this is as much for their comfort as for my own. I live in a pretty conservative area, but have seen mamas nursing boobies out on 3 occasions (in the past year or so) I am not that brave yet! If I am alone or with women only when I start, I just stay uncovered.

FWIW, I think any NIP, covered or not, helps normalize BF'ing. sometimes you have to take babysteps.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

I never cover. I mainly discrect, but it's for my own comfort. I personally I don't see any reason to cover, except for tha confidents of the mother. I been nursing everywhere, except public bathrooms.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Never used a cover or blanket, but I don't expose my whole beast. I pull my shirt pretty close to my kids' face.

I am a little more uncomfortable nip with my 3 year old twins, but a cover wouldn't hide that!

I also feel awkward openly nursing an older child next to someone who has an infant under a hooter-hider.


----------



## canadianhippie (Jul 1, 2010)

I cover in public, I dont feel comfortable with all walks of life seeing my nipples. Maybe Ill be a little less fussy about it when Im at baby group and everyone else is just whipping er out, I feel better about that. I have a nursing canopy, which me and my babe honestly hate, I string a blanket under my tanktop strap and spread it over, its still obvious what Im doing but I always try to get out there and NIP, easiest way to promote breastfeeding

haha hooter-hider, Ive never heard that before


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

hooter hider is an actual brand of a cover, I think.

the one I use is called an udder cover :rollseyes I got a good deal on it through BRU online.


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

With my first baby or two I didn't cover because I felt that I needed to help normalize the act of breastfeeding in our society. However, I was always uncomfortable.

After that I decided to do what made _me_ feel best, rather than feel like an activist every time I fed my baby. I am not responsible for educating the world. I'm responsible for feeding my baby, period.

So now I happily cover up. It makes me more comfortable, especially around men.

I don't care if people are thinking, "She shouldn't be ashamed of breastfeeding!" or "Eww... she's breastfeeding!". Those are their issues, not mine.


----------



## Gimme Pineapple (Sep 19, 2009)

I guess I am the weirdo here. I always use a cover, even in front of family. DS likes to have a sip, then look at me and squeal. Repeat repeat repeat.

I am not embarrassed of breastfeeding. Before I was nursing, I kept my breasts covered. To me, they are private parts. Just because they are now being used for their intended purpose doesn't make them any less private. Just my personal feeling on things.

I have a close friend that has nursed 3 babies well past infancy and never used a cover. That baffles me. I would absolutely go into full blown panic attack mode if I thought people could see my boob hanging out.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gimme: that is a good point - I don't let my boobs just hang out everywhere. Partly because they are private, and partly because that's just physically uncomfortable.

However, I have no problem seeing another mom completely uncovered. Covering or uncovered, it is not shameful to BF, and I think furthers the spreading of normalcy.

If I am sitting with another breastfeeding mama, I tend to follow what she does; if she covers, I do, if she's not covered, neither do I, because I don't want her to think (if she's covered) that I'm nursing uncovered to show off, or that I think she should also be brave enough to. and If she is uncovered, I wouldn't cover because it might make it seem that I think she ought to be covered. That and if she is comfortable in front of me, I want to respect that and show I am likewise comfortable.

Don't know if that rambling made any sense . . . but I tried!


----------



## Gimme Pineapple (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akind1* 
Gimme: that is a good point - I don't let my boobs just hang out everywhere. Partly because they are private, and partly because that's just physically uncomfortable.

However, I have no problem seeing another mom completely uncovered. Covering or uncovered, it is not shameful to BF, and I think furthers the spreading of normalcy.

If I am sitting with another breastfeeding mama, I tend to follow what she does; if she covers, I do, if she's not covered, neither do I, because I don't want her to think (if she's covered) that I'm nursing uncovered to show off, or that I think she should also be brave enough to. and If she is uncovered, I wouldn't cover because it might make it seem that I think she ought to be covered. That and if she is comfortable in front of me, I want to respect that and show I am likewise comfortable.

Don't know if that rambling made any sense . . . but I tried!

I think if I was with another nursing mom, I would follow her lead. Depends on who it was. But pretty much my mom is the only one that I won't cover in front of.

I think because of the way my son nurses, it just seems impossible to be discreet. But if your babe stays latched it is probably easier. Mine just wants to look around and squeal. It's almost like he's screaming "LOOK OVER HERE! I'm nursing and it's AWESOME!!"


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't use a cover, but I would never judge a mama who does. What matters to me is that a baby gets breastmilk, whether it is under a cover or not, by breast or bottle. Whatever works for you and your baby and makes you both comfortable.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't use a cover, but have covered with a blanket if it is very cold, very sunny, or if I think it might help the baby focus on the task at hand or fall asleep. Where I live very few women nurse in public, and most that do cover up. I am not particularly modest about my body, and I like to promote breastfeeding in public by doing it whenever I like.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Because it seems appropriate here.

This is a video I made when DD was 10 months old showing how we NIP'd. I'm pretty conservative and don't really want the general public seeing my breasts or flabby belly and I still choose not to cover. They aren't mutually exclusive. That said, if a mama is more comfortable nursing with a cover, then she should do what makes her comfortable with no shame.

Tee-hee! Great idea, but I have to hold my baby up to reach my breasts. My breasts aren't big enough for him to nurse while lying on my lap unless I bend way over, which is uncomfortable.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

No cover here. As others have said, I think a cover just draws more attention.

When my babes are at the distractable stage I tend to keep my free hand close by to pull my shirt down to avoid too much unintended nipple flashing. And I find a nursing tank is a must. Would much rather have someone see my nipple than my belly


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gimme Pineapple* 
I guess I am the weirdo here. I always use a cover, even in front of family. DS likes to have a sip, then look at me and squeal. Repeat repeat repeat.

I am not embarrassed of breastfeeding. Before I was nursing, I kept my breasts covered. To me, they are private parts. Just because they are now being used for their intended purpose doesn't make them any less private. Just my personal feeling on things.

I have a close friend that has nursed 3 babies well past infancy and never used a cover. That baffles me. I would absolutely go into full blown panic attack mode if I thought people could see my boob hanging out.

Same here. I just don't see how it's done discreetly without a cover. I mean, apparently it can be, but I could never grasp the idea of BF'ing without a cover. It kept DS#2 focused and I can also focus on my other DS as well.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

Funny, I have friends from England. My friend wanted to me to meet her family and they were in town for a couple weeks. I wanted to be a part of the conversation, but LO was small and would nurse forever. So, because her husband was sitting next to me, I got out my cover and started to nurse. She asked me, "What is that?" "Why would you use a cover?"

That moment was so great for me because I am modest, and felt I had to use a cover in public. But, through just her comments, I learned that breastfeeding itself is not seen as immodest in a country with similar living standards as America. So, its just our American culture that makes us feel like its immodest to breastfeed a baby coverless.

Pretty much from then on, I never used the cover. It was always awkward and my LO didn't like it either. Yeah, I have seen people be unhappy about me breastfeeding in public, but I feel like I must because if nobody breastfeeds in public then less people are exposed to breastfeeding and less people will breastfeed.

Though I say this and most of the time I've had to find an out of the way spot just because my LO is to busy and way to distracted to nurse in public, cover or not. He's 1 year old now.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
Same here. I just don't see how it's done discreetly without a cover. I mean, apparently it can be, but I could never grasp the idea of BF'ing without a cover. It kept DS#2 focused and I can also focus on my other DS as well.

I think some women can definitely nurse discretely without using a cover. I was not one of them, but I still didn't use a cover







. Nothing discrete about it when I was breastfeeding.







But, since I sort of think it's weird that breasts are considered private things in our culture, the lack of ability to nurse discretely never stopped me.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No cover. And I nurse toddlers wherever and whenever too







Ds is 2 now and still nurses everywhere.

And andlee- I've nursed in public in Waco







Some restaurant... we were passing through....

-Angela


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
never. *a cover up only adds to the thought that breastfeeding is something to be ashamed of or hidden.* It is feeding a child and the more people see it as normal, the better the future of human life.


I disagree with the bold. Using a cover doesn't always mean that. Sometimes a distractible baby can't be nursed in public without one. Sometimes I used one in the early months when I had stripper/firehose boobs to keep from accidentially squirting someone nearby.

In answer to the OP, I did occasionally use one for the reasons I stated above. Most of the time I didn't. I think that if you feel the need to use one, there's no shame in it. I'd rather see a mother nurse a baby with a cover than not nurse at all due to shyness or whatever.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
I disagree with the bold. Using a cover doesn't always mean that. Sometimes a distractible baby can't be nursed in public without one. Sometimes I used one in the early months when I had stripper/firehose boobs to keep from accidentially squirting someone nearby.

In answer to the OP, I did occasionally use one for the reasons I stated above. Most of the time I didn't. I think that if you feel the need to use one, there's no shame in it. I'd rather see a mother nurse a baby with a cover than not nurse at all due to shyness or whatever.


















i agree. it's about comfort for baby and mother. there is no shame in breastfeeding and covering isn't always about a mother feeling shy.


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

I used a cover in the office when nursing, since it just did not feel right nursing in the open in front of all my male colleagues. And I do take great care to cover up the back fat/side fat/tummy fat that might be showing when I am nursing. I usually carry a wrap (baby carrier) with me, so would just drape that around the offending fat areas before nursing. The boob, not so much.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Good quest. OP.
I use a receiving blanket when nurisng in public.
Unless were at the beach or something like that.

I might not use a cover if my clothes were more nursing friendly, but I'm usually wearing something that would display myself way more than I would like.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gimme Pineapple* 
Mine just wants to look around and squeal. It's almost like he's screaming "LOOK OVER HERE! I'm nursing and it's AWESOME!!"

LOL This is my DS!

I dont cover though. Partly bc I hate the idea that I 'should', and partly bc it would just make DS mad if he couldnt see.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I never covered, but I know many, many women here who cover to nurse even in semi-private spaces and even if it's just women around.


----------



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

I was at the library today and DS started fussing. I hadn't brought his diaper bag in, thought about this thread and didn't cover. It was liberating, but I didn't like my boob hanging out







I think it's because they're so much bigger now than pre-pregnancy, and seem way out there.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I did when my baby was itty bitty for a while because my mom was thoroughly freaked that I wanted to just nurse. Now I do not cover up, but I do try to be discreet and it is much easier now. I have never had a bad comment, just some weird stares, nothing too bad at all! I was so prepared with comebacks for the nasty comments, too! lol. Don't worry about it, the majority of people do not mind one bit.


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

I cover when nursing in public. Now that my DD is over 12 months I rarely nurse in public because I can give her solids instead, and it bugs my DH. I honestly don't have an issue with others uncovering and am so happy when I see other women nursing in public and I will nurse uncovered if there are only women around but as someone who keeps hair, knees, elbows, etc covered in front of men breasts definitely need to be covered no matter what their use.

I will breastfeed in public which a lot of women (religous and not) where I live won't. Most women here seem to bring bottles everywhere, with either formula or pumped milk, which makes me sad.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't cover up in front of family (my parents, sis, bro-in-law) or my close friends, but I generally do in public or with people I don't know as well. Even though I live in a city where people are very open-minded and breastfeeding is widespread and very accepted, I still feel like it's my personal choice and I don't want to expose very private part of myself in front of people who may be uncomfortable.

I honestly don't think anyone would ever say anything, and I'd probably be really upset if they did, but I feel better keeping DD and my private moment private. That said, though, I'm never uncomfortable when DD wriggles around and pops a boob out for all to see now and then. So I guess it's not so much feeling shy as feeling the breastfeeding experience should be shared only with the people closest to me.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

No, absolutely never, under any circumstances.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope! I feel comfortable nursing in public and received many positive comments over the past two and a half years. Only once did something odd happen - dp's dad handed a blanket to me when I was nursing dd at their house a couple of months ago...this is after he has seen me nursing in various locations for like, two years already, but I assumed he thought we were cold or something, and covered my legs with the blanket and thanked him for being thoughtful. I'm pretty discreet though anyway. I always wear a tanktop under my shirt, so my shirt goes up and the top of the tanktop goes down, and the exposed breast is covered by dd...it's really not a big deal and not much to see. I would feel awkward about having my giant stomach hang out, thus the tanktops!


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

I use a cover unless I am with only close lady friends or my husband or mum, but I am also pretty modest in general. I feel strongly that breasts are private, no matter their use, and my lo likes to squirm and has actve hands while nursing, so just using my shirt for coverage doesn't work. My friends also use covers in public, though one decided to bottle feed in public, and nurse only at home.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Nope. I'm VERY modest normally, but not at all when it comes to breastfeeding.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i don't cover up, but i can't really NIP, as i do have a distracted little one.. covering up wouldn't help the distraction factor, either. the one time i tried that, the cover was pulled off and waved around in the air.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Nope. I've never gotten bad comments, but some of my friends do seem embarrassed by it and don't stick around. Thats ok, b/c then I can play games with my LO while he nurses!


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Never have. I wear a tank under a shirt most of the time and so you don't see anything. but even when I dont have 2 layers i don't. The US is nuts with that stuff though. *Not* the people who cover due to their own modesty and comfort levels or squirmy lo ( I do not mean to offend anyone who covers) but the fact that other people actually think it is something that needs to be done if you _dare_ to nurse in public.


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

I never did unless I was in church ... and even then just used a Maya wrap to block side view but left the top open. Poor babe has to breathe!


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

NO.
when I first moved to AZ there were 2 big local issues - a woman at a pool was asked to leave for nursing, and a woman was harrassed on a Phoenix-bound flight for the same thing. I swore that if I had kids, I would BF in public because people had to get used to it.

When I nurse, I am usually pretty discrete just from personal preference - I favor a nursing tank under a T shirt, so most of me is still covered. But I will not use a nursing cover. I have one and hate it. It feels so wrong.


----------

